# Sex of silkies, possibly 2 roosters & 2x Polish chicks



## JohnBoyd (5 mo ago)

Hi, I have had these silkies from 2 weeks old, they are now 12-14 weeks. Can anyone have a guess or opinion on the sex? And advice if I have 2 roosters? I am going to buy another hen to make sure. I have 3 polish chicks and just going to see what gender they turn out to be. They are all getting on fine for now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The white Silkie could be male. What I'm looking for are feather streamers coming off the back of the head. Some hard feathers in the tail and long legs for them being male.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

The white one is probably a rooster. And your black one is probably a hen. Hens hove more of a afro on there heads and rooster have more of like elves hair. That's a way to help you tell. Pretty chicks though.


----------

